# Tips for bad knees



## EphemeralStick

So i'm pretty hard on my knees because my work; a whole lot of bending, lifting, and crawling around. It hasn't been a problem until the last few days when they've started to really ache, even when i'm sitting or laying down. 

I was wondering if any one else has knee pain and if there's anything I can do to alleviate some of the pain? I've been taking Aleve and Ibuprofen as well as smoking weed but it just covers up the pain, I want to be rid of it. 

Any and all advice is appreciated.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer

Less blow jobs?


----------



## EphemeralStick

Snorting Nitrons said:


> Less blow jobs?


Hokay glad we got that easy target out of the way.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer

Sorry. That really wasn't helpful or sympathetic, but I had to throw it out there before someone else did.


----------



## AAAutin

I had a pretty bad knee flare-up a decade ago—to the point of a visible limp—but I only did the most basic shit to remedy it: ice, aspirin, and keeping my leg elevated during downtime.

But if you're constantly abusing your knees for work, I'm not sure there's much you can do (besides quit). Maybe look into compression braces...?


----------



## Matt Derrick

im not doctor, but yeah, maybe braces? or knee pads? i'm sure you wouldn't be the first agricultural worker to use them. is it the knee bone or the muscles around the knee? if it's the latter, you could try doing squat exercises, that's helped me quite a bit.


----------



## EphemeralStick

It's not bones or the muscle but the joint, bending is painful so squat exercises might be counter productive.


----------



## BelleBottoms

So just from basic research and talking with friends who've had knee replacements...

One of the big contributors to degeneration around joints is deterioration of cartilage. I don't know what can be done to retard this degeneration; and the gist of what I've heard is degeneration (esp around load bearing joints) is inevitable and slow to repair. The cartilage (among it's many functions) prevents bone from rubbing bone and associated pain. 

Cartilage is largely composed of collagen. The body requires vitamin C to synthesize collagen. So make sure you are eating lots of fresh produce to maintain your vitamin C intake. Consider taking vit C suppliments. 

Fresh produce will also supply magnesium. One of magnesium's roles is to help move calcium into the bones so it does not settle in soft tissue (like cartilage) where is causes pain. It is often found to be deficient in people with arthritis, in case that may be begining to develop.

I hope this info provides a starting point for your research. Good luck.


----------



## EphemeralStick

@BelleBottoms ya it's definitely a cartilage issue. 

I'm trying out this once a day supplement called Glucosamine Chondroitin which helps joint problems. I'll post if it works or not once it starts to be noticeably affective... or not lol


----------



## EphemeralStick

@palmazon its been gradual this time, getting worse as the weeks go by and acting up real bad on the more active days. 

The first time I fucked them up was a few years ago when I attempted to bike tour and ended up pushing myself way too hard. I had to stay in bed for a few days and had issues walking for a lil bit but it eventually got better. When that one happened it was definitely sudden. 

So it's probably a mix of the two.


----------



## EphemeralStick

Also DAAAAAAAMN that looks like it hurt like hell. My pain is all internal; stepping, bending, crouching all give me a stinging pain like they've been bending way too much. Very much in the joint without any swelling


----------



## EphemeralStick

palmazon said:


> Do you feel it's more of a repetitive motion injury?


Hmmm, yeah I think so. I haven't banged them or fallen down or anything so I feel like repetitive motion injury makes sense. 

Those are common in joggers and tennis players right?


----------



## Matt Derrick

palmazon said:


> Do you feel it's more of a repetitive motion injury?



are you still having issues with the post ratings? i noticed you rated this post in this thread as 'off topic':

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/tips-for-bad-knees.35621/post-258067


----------



## EphemeralStick

palmazon said:


> You appear reaasonably fit - any major joint issues in your immediate family?



Actually yes, my mom has weak knees and my grandmother had all sorts of arthritis and bone issues beginning at a reasonably young age. I believe it started to onset when she was around 40 or 50, but she was also a battle axe latina momma so it could've started at 30 and she just worked through it for all I know haha.

(Ya 'Off Topic'd me again)


----------



## Matt Derrick

palmazon said:


> However, I'm unable to change my signature



send me a pm with details and i'll try and get you sorted out.


----------



## peacefulmonokai

A knee brace might help. Limit strenuous activity for 8 wks if you can. Thicker soles on shoes to cushion impact. Hiking with pack, up hills, jumping off trains, fences, biking, all wear n tear. Take it easy for a while try CBD creme.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

I'll start off by saying that my knees are FUCKED from jumping out of aircraft while I was in the Marine Corps. My injuries were/are also of a repetitive nature, although less frequent use and more recurring impact.

Where in the knee is the pain centered? Top? Bottom? Inside? Outside? Front? Back?

I've dealt with all of the above, and something that has often worked for me on the worse days is to wrap them where the pain is centered, with some athletic tape.

The reason I use athletic tape is because I usually can't afford Kinesiology tape, which is scientifically designed and proven to relieve knee pain.

Here are a few links I found for some Kinesiology tape:

Theratape.com

KT Tape

How it works, by Running.Competitor.com

Hope this info helps!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

I used to take glucosamine chondroitin for my knee and deltoid as well. It definitely seemed to help but it wasn't overnight. This was back in like.. 2001 or so, hard to remember exactly how long it took but I wanna say I started noticing improvement at around a months time on the supplement. My knee crackles and pops when I squat now, it doesn't hurt but it's loud. My deltoid still acts funny depending on how I sleep. All in all I think it helped. I should probably start taking it again since I'm like 43 years old and my bones are increasingly letting me know how weak they're becoming.


----------



## EphemeralStick

At 28 i'm starting notice my body slowing down and having more aches and pains. Every so often I'll throw my back out on top of everything else. 

I feel like if I don't start taking care of these problems now then i'm just gonna be a wreck later on. 

As a side note these glucosamine pills are massive. 





Good thing I haven't had a gag reflex since the tenth grade. 
Heyooo


----------



## Dunedrifter

EphemeralStick said:


> So i'm pretty hard on my knees because my work; a whole lot of bending, lifting, and crawling around. It hasn't been a problem until the last few days when they've started to really ache, even when i'm sitting or laying down.
> 
> I was wondering if any one else has knee pain and if there's anything I can do to alleviate some of the pain? I've been taking Aleve and Ibuprofen as well as smoking weed but it just covers up the pain, I want to be rid of it.
> 
> Any and all advice is appreciated.


I’m pushing 50, but have had infrequent knee pain since my early 30’s. I’ve done a lot of running and backpacking, and now bicycling. 

I went to a physical therapist who basically showed me an exercise to do a few times a day (or more) to get the fluid that lubricates your joints to flow better under your tendons and ligaments.

Take a small towel and roll it up to about the thickness of your wrist (you can just use your wrist too, but a towel works better). Sit at the edge of a chair or on a bed or the ground, lay back and put the towel behind your knee while pulling your leg back toward your butt. Squeeze it just enough so you feel a little tension, and hold it 5 seconds. Then alternate the other knee for 5 seconds, going back and forth five or six times each.

You should immediately feel some relief. I do this everyday. Hope this helps, it sure did for me.


----------



## nobrains

Drink bone broth with lots of collagen in it. Bring a pot of pig feet and neck bones to a boil, dump it out to rid the impurities, cover with water again, boil on low overnight, strain. Boil down til it's thicker if you want. Season with salt. You can make lots of stuff with this. If you add leeks and season it with soy sauce you have a quality ramen broth. You can also make it out of beef bones or chicken carcasses too. Chicken feet add collagen as well. Adding meat for a few hours makes it taste better.

Collagen is what your knees are made of. Folks take glucosamine supplements when they get old, well this is better because it's dietary, so it fills in more gaps. Drink a cup twice a day and a lot more than your knees will repair themselves.

Try to make it out of good quality ingredients, since it's medicine. Find a local farmer online. They have directories. Don't use the factory farmed shit at Walmart. Those diseased animals are likely to give you cancer or something.


----------



## ScumRag

Tho I realise not everyone has access to a pool - think 24 hour fitness, the Y, the ocean, etc... My doc told me point blank to start swimming daily to alleviate joint pain. Beyond that, Glucosamine works well but me think someone already rec'd that.

The swimming has done wonders for my sciatica.....


----------



## Shaka

Knee brace with the steel hinge on both sides. I got one after I got my knee sewn up after i blew it out. Had to wait after the 26 stitches came out though of course. Since then it helped me keep 95% of mobility in my left knee. Goes out every now and then to. It aches around winter time usually as well. 

Dont know if this lil bit of info might help or not.

Scar is bout 6 years old


----------



## ApolloUniverse

I've had a knee problem for years ever since my second dislocation. Best thing i need is to strengthen the muscles around the knee (there are like 15 you need to work on) and start carrying a walking stick. Both are good, but probably glucosamine would also be good.


----------

